# Military-Aimed Credit Card



## Sig_Des (27 Apr 2005)

Just looking for some feedback:

On civvy street, I work for a credit card company, and I'm trying to write up a proposal for a credit card aimed at CF Members. Similar to a program in the States (Although they do have federal legislation to back it up) I'm looking at something that:

When going on overseas assignment would:

-automatically reduce your interest rate to something like 6% (Including any dependant's crds)
-offer longer grace periods
-no late or overlimit fees

Plus have a cool cover of course.

If anyone has any feedback, any ideas, any suggestions, it would be greatly appreciated!

(Before anyone does suggest making it 6% contractual rate, keep in mind, I have to justify any suggestions, and if my company is going to even look at my proposal, it has to be realistic!)


----------



## Trinity (27 Apr 2005)

No suggestions... i'd just end up making jokes..

But I support the idea, provided that soldiers do no use it as 
an extra avenue to get more credit only to sink lower into debt...  :-\
(seen it happen)  

But I like the Idea... I'd get a card.


Cadpat credit card?  hrm..... don't lose it in the field.


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Apr 2005)

I think your biggest stumbling block would be the size of the target market.  Your company may decide that the low number of potential subscribers would make the cost unrealistic.  Just my $.02

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Apr 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I think your biggest stumbling block would be the size of the target market.   Your company may decide that the low number of potential subscribers would make the cost unrealistic.   Just my $.02
> 
> CHIMO,   Kat



I've thought about that, and I've seen other affinity groups marketed as well. Mostly RCMP Association, OPP Association, etc.

The way I'm looking at it is, theoretically there's a target base of 58000 members. plus Civilian employees of Dnd. Plus the government is looking at expanding upwards of 5000 people. May have some justification


----------



## Trinity (27 Apr 2005)

Maybe higher... than 58000  cause dont
forget spouses... and immediate family


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2005)

You could double or triple that target group if you included Retired CF, RCMP, etc.   Afterall, many of them would be likely to want some benefits while travelling in their retirement years.

Do you want to include Dependents also?


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Apr 2005)

Looking at the bank's marketing strategies, they most likely will. You won't actually have to be a CF member to get the card as other affinity groups have shown, BUT keep in mind, the special benefits

ie: lower APR, no late fees, extended grace periods, will only apply to people on Overseas duty (IE 6 month tour) and their dependant's.

The ideal this is based on is the US' Soldier and Sailor Relief Act.


----------



## Kat Stevens (27 Apr 2005)

Well, if you can include retired soldiers, sign me up now... 

Kat


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2005)

Mopo_26 said:
			
		

> ..... will only apply to people on Overseas duty (IE 6 month tour) and their dependant's.



I guess that disenfranchises the Retirees.

How would you monitor the dependants while the member was overseas?


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2005)

Question:  Will this be a card like the GM or Air Miles Cards, where one accumulates points or credits that can be applied towards a service or purchase?


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Apr 2005)

Generally what happens is the member sends a copy of orders to the company, showing dates gone. Then they can list their dependants. If those people have accounts, the special benefits would be provided for the period of time. It's still a process in work


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Apr 2005)

I wasn't looking at points programs initially. If enough feedback is shown, It may be, but it complicates matters a WHOLE lot. Also, if a points program was attached, it wouldn't be Airmiles or GM


----------



## Line Staff (27 Apr 2005)

AmEx already has a deal with the forces for people who spend alot of time on TD and overseas (TAV/TATs, DART, 1st Line Construction Tasks, etc).  This is a deal with the CF, although the cards are held in the individual's name. I'm not sure what all the benefits are, but at least one is delayed payments ( a big deal with AmEx apparently) as you mentioned.


----------



## garb811 (27 Apr 2005)

That card is for official travel only, ie. you shouldn't be downtown picking up the family dinner tab with it, and you definately couldn't get one for the Mrs.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (27 Apr 2005)

> Cadpat credit card?  hrm..... don't lose it in the field.


----------



## Polish Possy (28 Apr 2005)

MP 00161 said:
			
		

> That card is for official travel only, ie. you shouldn't be downtown picking up the family dinner tab with it, and you definately couldn't get one for the Mrs.




What If the Mrs. is in the force ?

But anyways I think it would be great although it starts to get complicated
I think this would be a intresting thing to have I think a design for the card itself would be a main factor
not only do you want it to reflect the Airforce,Navy, and Army but the CF it's self.

I think it should be available to retired personal as well.....
just my thoughts


----------



## combat_medic (28 Apr 2005)

I think it's a reasonable idea.

I know the Mosaik card from BMO has a program that they will provide your organization with your own custom cards, you still get all the benefits of card membership (air miles, cash back, etc.), and BMO will make a donation to the charity of your choice. I've already seen some Mosaik cards for the Breast Cancer society and such, not to mention specific cards for universities, hockey teams, and just about anything else, so the idea is already in practice. 

The idea of extending it to all serving members, families, retirees etc. will definitely make it more appealing, but the reduced interest while overseas thing might be a harder sell. I think you're definitely on the right track though, and if you're successful, let me know, I'll sign up.


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Apr 2005)

Well,

The way I'm trying to propose it is an affinity card that anyone can get, but the additional benefits will apply to serving members on tour.

But anyone will be able to get a card. I'm probably going try to get someone to, as mentioned by someone earlier, to design a plastic that defines the forces as a whole


----------



## GO!!! (29 Apr 2005)

Just what we need, one more Company with it's hand in the collective pocket of the Cadpats - telling you "we're providing a service" 

Dont pi$$ down my back and tell me it's rain!


----------



## JBP (29 Apr 2005)

Mopo_26 said:
			
		

> Well,
> 
> The way I'm trying to propose it is an affinity card that anyone can get, but the additional benefits will apply to serving members on tour.
> 
> But anyone will be able to get a card. I'm probably going try to get someone to, as mentioned by someone earlier, to design a plastic that defines the forces as a whole



Makes sense, that way it's still open to the general public, for people who support/think the army is cool. But also benefits those actual soldiers who go on tour.... Good idea.

Another suggestion from someone who has worked on the "business end" of a credit card company. Maybe pair the card+your bank with another company that directly supports the military... Like this company= http://www.cpgear.com

Say, if someone purchases off that website, they recieve automatic 10% discount? That way it'll encourage more people to have the card+USE it... Revolvers is what you really want, not $0.00 balances. I have no idea how good an idea that is for your company or anything, but, an idea none the less.

Joe
PS> Would it be VISA or Mastercard? Or, can U even say which one?


----------



## Trinity (29 Apr 2005)

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> PS> Would it be VISA or Mastercard? Or, can U even say which one?



Diners club    ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (3 May 2005)

Mastercard.

It's interesting to look into connecting it with other companies, but that would probably come after the start-up. Involve different companies in the original start-up, and things can get pretty complicated


----------



## seirra (3 May 2005)

Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## shadow (3 May 2005)

I think it is a good idea also if it can be put into action.  Not enough Canadian organizations provide recognition for their military/peacekeepers.
I would sign up for one.  Oh, and I like the idea of partnering up with other organizations.  10% off at the barber, beer store, peelers etc.  You know... places we go to on a regular basis  
Good Luck!


----------



## garb811 (3 May 2005)

Polish Possy said:
			
		

> What If the Mrs. is in the force ?


Then she would qualify for her own DND Amex, would she not?  

The point I was making is unlike most "normal" credit cards, the Amex corporate card can only be issued in your name, you can't get a card in your spouse's name linked to your account.


----------



## reccecrewman (5 Sep 2005)

I would certainly be interested in something of that nature


----------



## Gunner98 (5 Sep 2005)

Good luck in getting a blanket mailing list.  AMEX competes for and is regularly awarded the Corporate Business account.  If your company does decide to go this way please convince them to only send one notice. I already get the weekly MBank et al  letters, they do make good fire starter for my furnace.


----------



## S McKee (8 Sep 2005)

Great idea really, but it'll never fly....because there'll have to be some sort of kickback to the mafia that runs the Canex.


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Sep 2005)

just in the Subject of CF Banking, a new CANFORGEN just recently came out to announce an agreement between CIBC and the CF to provide Banking services to members...CANFORGEN can be viewed here

http://vcds.mil.ca/vcds-exec/pubs/canforgen/2005/139-05_e.asp


----------



## GNR (9 Sep 2005)

A CADPAT card would require it's own lanyard.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Sep 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> just in the Subject of CF Banking, a new CANFORGEN just recently came out to announce an agreement between CIBC and the CF to provide Banking services to members...CANFORGEN can be viewed here
> 
> http://vcds.mil.ca/vcds-exec/pubs/canforgen/2005/139-05_e.asp



Only accessable on the DIN ?


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Sep 2005)

I believe it's only accessible on the DIN, but here is the CANFORGEN:

CANFORGEN 139/05 ADM(HR-MIL) 067 061803Z SEP 05
CANADIAN DEFENCE COMMUNITY BANKING
UNCLASSIFIED



THE CDS IS PLEASED TO ANNOUNCE THAT THE CANADIAN FORCES HAS ENTERED INTO AN AGREEMENT WITH THE CANADIAN IMPERIAL BANK OF COMMERCE TO PROVIDE COST-EFFECTIVE BANKING SERVICES TO SERVING AND FORMER CF MEMBERS, DND PUBLIC SERVANTS, RESERVISTS, NPF EMPLOYEES AND OTHER AUTHORIZED PATRONS 


THIS PROGRAM, CALLED THE CANADIAN DEFENCE COMMUNITY BANKING PROGRAM (CDCB), IS DESIGNED TO MINIMIZE THE TURMOIL SURROUNDING CHANGING FINANCIAL ARRANGEMENTS ON POSTING OF CF MEMBERS WHILE PROVIDING A BROAD RANGE OF BANKING SERVICES TO AUTHORIZED PATRONS. THIS ACCOUNT IS DIFFERENT IN THAT IT WILL BE AN ACCOUNT ACCESSIBLE NATIONALLY, NOT ONE LINKED TO A LOCAL BRANCH BANK. A SINGLE NOTIFICATION IS ALL THAT WILL BE REQUIRED TO EFFECT A LOCATION CHANGE 


THIS PROGRAM INCLUDES A BROAD RANGE OF PRODUCTS AND SERVICES INCLUDING A LOW COST $5/MONTH CHEQUING ACCOUNT, LOW RATE MORTGAGES THAT CAN MOVE WITH YOU, LINE OF CREDIT, GICS AND A SAVINGS ACCOUNT WITH BETTER THAN AVERAGE RATES 


INFORMATION PAMPHLETS WILL BE SENT TO BASE/WINGS/UNITS AND WILL BE AVAILABLE AT CANEX, THE GYMNASIUM, THE SISIP FS OFFICES, THE NPF ACCOUNTING OFFICE AND AT OTHER LOCATIONS 


THE NATIONAL ROLLOUT TO BASES/WINGS/UNITS WILL BEGIN IN SEPTEMBER, AND MAY INCLUDE VISITS BY CDCB BUSINESS DEVELOPMENT MANAGERS (BDM). PERSONNEL WISHING TO JOIN NEED NOT WAIT FOR A BDM TO VISIT A BASE/WING/UNIT, BUT MAY JOIN THE PROGRAM BY PICKING UP AN APPLICATION KIT, PHONING 1-866-808-9933, OR VISITING WWW.CDCBANKING.COM AND DOWNLOADING AN APPLICATION 


MORE DETAILED INFORMATION ON HOW TO APPLY IS AVAILABLE DIRECTLY FROM THE CDCB WEB SITE AT WWW.CDCBANKING.COM , THROUGH THE LINK ON THE CFPSA WEB SITE AT WWW.CFPSA.COM , OR BY CALLING THE CANADIAN DEFENCE COMMUNITY BANKING PROGRAM TOLL FREE AT 1-866-808-9933


----------



## JBP (10 Sep 2005)

Very interesting. Nice to see something like that availible. Anything ever come with you're companies credit card idea???


----------



## Meridian (10 Sep 2005)

Its MBNA Im betting (since MBNA CAnada HQ is in Ottawa).

MBNA especially loves affinity cards.


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Sep 2005)

It was MBNA, but unfortunately, (or fortunately for me) I don't work there anymore...I found that I wasn't a big fan of MBNA...they also told me that the Credit Card proposal was an interesting idea, but not feasible at this time


----------



## JBP (14 Sep 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> It was MBNA, but unfortunately, (or fortunately for me) I don't work there anymore...I found that I wasn't a big fan of MBNA...they also told me that the Credit Card proposal was an interesting idea, but not feasible at this time




Well, happiness is what it's all about so screw MBNA (I would never use ANY of thier credit cards anyway) and cheers to you lad. As long as you kept the ball rolling and got a new job!


----------



## Sig_Des (14 Sep 2005)

lol...sure...Yay class B


----------

